# Whats the best skincare line?



## xoxmonicaxox (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm wondering everyones opinions on the number 1 skincare lines in their opinion, mainly with tons of antioxidants, and anti aging, good moisture ect?


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi!






I love Neostrata. I first found out about them from my Derm who recommends this line. Their toning solution and smoothing creams are very popular. All contain glycolic acids....8% or higher. Awesome at exfoliating!

Readily available at Shoppers Drug Mart.

Another great line is Avene. Their Diacneal is very popular. It contains Retinaldehyde.

Derma E is another great line too. Tons of anti-aging and anti-blemish products.

These 3 companies are by far my fave for skincare. They are all reasonably priced too.


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Mar 14, 2008)

Olay is the best value.

I really like Philosophy but it's quite expensive.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 14, 2008)

i don't know. i tend to think the brands available at a pharmacy are of better quality, but of course it's only a general rule, in my case it is true.

avÃ¨ne is great. my mom has the range for sensitive skins, and she loves it. i don't like much the moisturizers myself, but the makeup remover is good.

La roche Posay has some good products, their moisturizer for dehydrated skins saved mine (i also like their mask for dehydrated skins). i love their sunscreens.

Bioderma has nice moisturizers for oily skins, i love their toner. and one of their shampoos called NodÃ© is fantastic.

i'll name also Eucerin.


----------



## perlanga (Mar 14, 2008)

Olay and nuetrogena have been the best for my sensitive skin.


----------



## shoegal1980 (Mar 14, 2008)

Mary Kay is great. Their microdermabrasion kit is completely amazing for getting rid of age spots, wrinkles, or any texture problem with your skin. I also love clinique.


----------



## makeupcrazy (Mar 14, 2008)

I would definely say Decleor is great and I love MD formulations


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 15, 2008)

L'Occitane is nice.

Dr Hauschka

Jurlique

Dior is pretty good too


----------



## magosienne (Mar 15, 2008)

oh, i forgot neutrogena, yes it is quite good, i think their handcream is one of the best on the market.


----------



## Asha* (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't think there is a cosmetic line that suits me, just some products. I use different brands, allways testing something new


----------



## Kathy (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't really have a favorite. I keep experimenting with different lines. You might check this thread though for some fravorites.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...e+SkinCare+HGs


----------



## Jennyjean (Mar 16, 2008)

I love everything from prescriptives! I have had such great results with them!


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Mar 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennyjean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love everything from prescriptives! I have had such great results with them! Ooh nice, I was just looking at some of their stuff today



Thanks


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 16, 2008)

erno laszlo's. they have a moisturizer called antioxidant moisture complex with spf15 (and then they have a heavier cream for nighttime) and it works wonders for me. i use their whole skincare line, and while their soap doesn't have antioxidants (it's a sea mud soap and it's done a really good job of controlling oil and acne) i still like the line.


----------



## elision (Mar 16, 2008)

I love dr.brant and Murad. I also use Perricone and L'Occtane


----------



## monniej (Mar 17, 2008)

my favs are pretty much mix and match. some high end, some drug store, some mid-range. they all work pretty well together, though.


----------



## audrey (Mar 18, 2008)

I prefer Clinique, Estee Lauder, Kanebo.


----------



## jessiej78 (Mar 18, 2008)

Principal Secret. This is the best I have ever used, and not too expensive.


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 18, 2008)

i like Dior's lines- r60, capture totale, and hydraction. its all dependent on your skin in the end. My skin is actually okay with just any bar of soap and any facial moisturizer. It's not picky... but I am.


----------



## erikaj35 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am absolutly obsessed with skincare and makeup. My mother has been raving about this new skincare line which she has been using for the past 6 months. Because of her reviews I started carrying this line in my office (I am a practicing cosmetician). I have been seeing amazing results with the products. It's called the Newtox Treatment Line. If you want to check it out you can read about it on LON Cosmetics - Home

It's worth a try....I haven't heard about bad results yet.


----------



## shimmerE (Mar 19, 2008)

Prescriptives

Proactive

Avenno

Nuetrogena

Murad

Principal Secret


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 20, 2008)

What works for one person, won't necessarily work for you. Skincare is a really personal choice, and there are many different varieties out there, high end, mid range, low end. It's a matter of finding what works best for you, the best way to find that out is to experiment! Try all sorts of different brands until you find one that best suits you!


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Mar 22, 2008)

Dior.


----------



## tvsnjunkie (Mar 23, 2008)

For years just normal soap; pear soap and normal moisturizer. Then hits 40 starts realises wrinkles; age spot and deepened frackles. First try Mayerling - Dr Ho's outpatient formula (Skin doctors) with noticable results - don't like the smell. Skin is hydrated. Age spot, frackles - not noticable to fade much. Then I stop using and resort to baby skincare- Johnsons. And Prai night cream, love the smell of Prai night cream and love Prai Radiant Eye Repair. Their Prai silk range irritates my skin.

Next I tried Peter Thomas Roth anti-aging set with shocking result - skin very irritated and dry, even cracked! leaving horrible brown lines that is dry and looks agen 20 years, I accidentaly found Prai Radiant Eye repair is very soothing and seems to glide beautifully, so applied this all over face and astohishingly found this has heel and restore. So Prai Radiant Eye cream is now a staple in my box. Then I tried Alpha-H a set of three whitening, exfoliate liquid, with glycolic acid. They work, but I found after a few weeks may be I used every day my skins reacts adversely, they hurt and feels painful so I stopped. Then I tried Elizabeth Grant Collagen Miracle mornign and night - also age delete pen; very noticeable reduced in wrinkle!! and lightened age spots and frackled. Face also noticable plumped up and fine wrinkle lines seems to filled up. Thought the eye area don't like them , sting. Next tried Beta Alistine - a product discovered and produced by CSIRO scientist, I use their Intensive night repair - one products exfoliates, the other repairs to make skin rejuvenates and start producing collagen to repairs damaged; they also has lip and eye repairs. I must say I love this range; they smell wonderful, they also reduce appearance of sun spot and frackle, makes skin looks fab and has returned pinkish tone, and skin looks very renew like that of baby skin. I must say my personal experience is collagen (EG collagen miracle) and Beta Alistine would be best for my skin. Also my teenage daughter's scarring from eczema greatly improves from using Beta Alistine. I have spent lots of time and money over the years trying all kinds of prescriptions to improve her skin with no avail and I am very shocked and pleased that this helps her greatly. Her skin was no joke - like that of aligator skin before; and with scarring. I cries everytime I sees her skin (before).

I should stop at these, but - being a sucker I next recently try Arestaline.

First dose is at night, the next morning I woke up to find deep groves under my right eye. I used the cream all over my face and close to under my eyes as per instruction. The next night I found itchyness and stinging under the eyes, and this has been consistant since - so I cut out using EG collagen miracle as my experimentation and eliminating process found that these two do not like each other on my skin. The Arestaline claims to knocked 15 year off your face in 28 days so I am persistant in trying this because I wanted to find out for myself if this really works. Eventhought they seems to sting and itch around my smile lines, under eye; on the cheeks, - I have since do not use under/close to my eye anymore. And strangely enough this new products has makes collagen miracle stings on my face now when I use this once in a while. The help lines from Aretaline says stinging may be due to change in skin PH or lifestyle or smoking, etc. I do not smoke. But I have to say that I noticed on the 3rd morning my bags under my eyes has disappeared, this was results of not enough sleeps, stays awake to surf internet, study at night in recent years(Uni courses); for many years, and I am pleased that they are gone. So now when I think back perhaps the grove under my eyes was from the bags are gone and the excess skin are forming grooves also from my face pressed against pillow, fortunately in a 3 or more event that they happend in the morning they are short live, they go away by mid morning. No I have not been able to get rid of the very fine and faint smile lines under my eyes - perhaps only the cosmetic surgery will help - I do not want to resort to that yet. I am not sure if I hane looked 15 years younger, as I do not have visible lines around my eyes to begin with, I have not checked my picture taken before this test yet. But I am sure it helps along with the others knocks a few years from my face. One thing I notice after using Arestaline is that in the first week my eyes seems to look brighter when I looked in the mirror. They were blurry before. Perhaps due to bags under my eyes has affected my appearance?? The eyes were the windows to the soul; so I should says this products helps. The Arestaline has no smell at all!! and it is super hydrating, however I sometimes afraid that they can make my skin sag as they have this alternative to Botox that relaxes skin - so I have purchase another product - The lift now. I am yet to receive this so I will tell you how it goes. Forget to say I now massage my skin in a lifting motion using either Arestaline or Collagen Miracle on my neck using figure 8 motion as recommended by EG. I think this has good effect on my jaw/neck line.

The Arestaline only hydrates, relaxes and supposedly smooth out wrinkle; it does not lighten skin and reduce age spots. I have found I developed 1 dry spot on my forehead with dry, rough skin that would not go away for months, I am quite concern as skin cancer would be a worry; 2 days ago I used Beta Alistine exfoliates on it I am happy to say that the dry skin flakes off the next morning; leaving a light red spot, so it seems the skin care only does what it was designed to do and nothing more?? I did stops using the exfoliates as they do sting now.

Last note - if anyone wants to venture out to try all the products that is out there, please you must have a back up plan - at least first find a products that will rescue you when the new thing you tried has failed - e.g I have found with this super hydrating and soothing product Prai Radiant Eye Repair cream that will rescue and acts as a moisturiser. Also I picked only their top of the line products and I do not waster money on the off shoots. So if they are supposedly best in eye cream then I use eye cream only; etc.

So this search for youthfulness never ends? I think I have gone bad now that I am in the upper 40 and having never pay attention to my skin before.

I am interested to read others who list their findings and exactly what happens when they use a particular range/products.

For years just normal soap; pear soap and normal moisturizer. Then hits 40 starts realises wrinkles; age spot and deepened frackles. First try Mayerling - Dr Ho's outpatient formula (Skin doctors) with noticable results - don't like the smell. Skin is hydrated. Age spot, frackles - not noticable to fade much. Then I stop using and resort to baby skincare- Johnsons. And Prai night cream, love the smell of Prai night cream and love Prai Radiant Eye Repair. Their Prai silk range irritates my skin.

Next I tried Peter Thomas Roth anti-aging set with shocking result - skin very irritated and dry, even cracked! leaving horrible brown lines that is dry and looks agen 20 years, I accidentaly found Prai Radiant Eye repair is very soothing and seems to glide beautifully, so applied this all over face and astohishingly found this has heel and restore. So Prai Radiant Eye cream is now a staple in my box. Then I tried Alpha-H a set of three whitening, exfoliate liquid, with glycolic acid. They work, but I found after a few weeks may be I used every day my skins reacts adversely, they hurt and feels painful so I stopped. Then I tried Elizabeth Grant Collagen Miracle mornign and night - also age delete pen; very noticeable reduced in wrinkle!! and lightened age spots and frackled. Face also noticable plumped up and fine wrinkle lines seems to filled up. Thought the eye area don't like them , sting. Next tried Beta Alistine - a product discovered and produced by CSIRO scientist, I use their Intensive night repair - one products exfoliates, the other repairs to make skin rejuvenates and start producing collagen to repairs damaged; they also has lip and eye repairs. I must say I love this range; they smell wonderful, they also reduce appearance of sun spot and frackle, makes skin looks fab and has returned pinkish tone, and skin looks very renew like that of baby skin. I must say my personal experience is collagen (EG collagen miracle) and Beta Alistine would be best for my skin. Also my teenage daughter's scarring from eczema greatly improves from using Beta Alistine. I have spent lots of time and money over the years trying all kinds of prescriptions to improve her skin with no avail and I am very shocked and pleased that this helps her greatly. Her skin was no joke - like that of aligator skin before; and with scarring. I cries everytime I sees her skin (before).

I should stop at these, but - being a sucker I next recently try Arestaline.

First dose is at night, the next morning I woke up to find deep groves under my right eye. I used the cream all over my face and close to under my eyes as per instruction. The next night I found itchyness and stinging under the eyes, and this has been consistant since - so I cut out using EG collagen miracle as my experimentation and eliminating process found that these two do not like each other on my skin. The Arestaline claims to knocked 15 year off your face in 28 days so I am persistant in trying this because I wanted to find out for myself if this really works. Eventhought they seems to sting and itch around my smile lines, under eye; on the cheeks, - I have since do not use under/close to my eye anymore. And strangely enough this new products has makes collagen miracle stings on my face now when I use this once in a while. The help lines from Aretaline says stinging may be due to change in skin PH or lifestyle or smoking, etc. I do not smoke. But I have to say that I noticed on the 3rd morning my bags under my eyes has disappeared, this was results of not enough sleeps, stays awake to surf internet, study at night in recent years(Uni courses); for many years, and I am pleased that they are gone. So now when I think back perhaps the grove under my eyes was from the bags are gone and the excess skin are forming grooves also from my face pressed against pillow, fortunately in a 3 or more event that they happend in the morning they are short live, they go away by mid morning. No I have not been able to get rid of the very fine and faint smile lines under my eyes - perhaps only the cosmetic surgery will help - I do not want to resort to that yet. I am not sure if I hane looked 15 years younger, as I do not have visible lines around my eyes to begin with, I have not checked my picture taken before this test yet. But I am sure it helps along with the others knocks a few years from my face. One thing I notice after using Arestaline is that in the first week my eyes seems to look brighter when I looked in the mirror. They were blurry before. Perhaps due to bags under my eyes has affected my appearance?? The eyes were the windows to the soul; so I should says this products helps. The Arestaline has no smell at all!! and it is super hydrating, however I sometimes afraid that they can make my skin sag as they have this alternative to Botox that relaxes skin - so I have purchase another product - The lift now. I am yet to receive this so I will tell you how it goes. Forget to say I now massage my skin in a lifting motion using either Arestaline or Collagen Miracle on my neck using figure 8 motion as recommended by EG. I think this has good effect on my jaw/neck line.

The Arestaline only hydrates, relaxes and supposedly smooth out wrinkle; it does not lighten skin and reduce age spots. I have found I developed 1 dry spot on my forehead with dry, rough skin that would not go away for months, I am quite concern as skin cancer would be a worry; 2 days ago I used Beta Alistine exfoliates on it I am happy to say that the dry skin flakes off the next morning; leaving a light red spot, so it seems the skin care only does what it was designed to do and nothing more?? I did stops using the exfoliates as they do sting now.

Last note - if anyone wants to venture out to try all the products that is out there, please you must have a back up plan - at least first find a products that will rescue you when the new thing you tried has failed - e.g I have found with this super hydrating and soothing product Prai Radiant Eye Repair cream that will rescue and acts as a moisturiser. Also I picked only their top of the line products and I do not waster money on the off shoots. So if they are supposedly best in eye cream then I use eye cream only; etc.

So this search for youthfulness never ends? I think I have gone bad now that I am in the upper 40 and having never pay attention to my skin before.

I am interested to read others who list their findings and exactly what happens when they use a particular range/products.


----------



## MotownMama (Mar 24, 2008)

i'm still looking


----------



## monniej (Mar 24, 2008)

as i said before my products are pretty much mix and match, but they seem to work well together so far.

cleanser-aveeno clear complexion foaming cleaners

toner-stridex pads for sensitive skin am-.5%/pm-2%

moisturizers-sundari neem and avocada-am&amp;pm/derma e anti aging complex w/spf15-am, olay definity foam moisturizer-pm

treatments-mama lotion

exfoliant-derma e microdermabrasion scrub w/dermalogica special cleansing gel.

masks-queen helene mint julep and mud masks mixed with vitamin e

i've never been all to use all of the products from one line.


----------



## shelley s. (Sep 16, 2008)

I absolutely love everything that I have tried from the dermologica line


----------



## chubby_bunny (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree, I LOVE Dermalogica. Not everything I've tried, but certain things like the Daily Microfoliant, Active Moist moisturizer, and Multivitamin Power Recovery Masque.

Not wild about Gentle Cream Exfoliant, Dermal Clay, or Special Cleansing gel. They weren't bad products, but nothing special and not worth the expensive price tag, IMO.


----------



## fellybabe (Sep 18, 2008)

neutrogena, they work like magic


----------



## ulien (Sep 18, 2008)

I guess my favourite would be La Prairie, but it`s estremaly expensive and I don`t use it too often. La Roche Possay and Clarins are also good. I`m not a huge fan of Avene, it makes me look like i had some kind of white powder on my face - maybe cos my skin is naturally dark, I`m not sure.


----------



## nunwekk (Sep 20, 2008)

mario badescu


----------



## Shelley (Sep 21, 2008)

I have sensitive, combination skin and like RoC and Vichy.


----------



## annieup (Oct 4, 2008)

Lush handmade cosmetics because they use all natural ingredients.


----------



## kimford (Oct 5, 2008)

Janson Beckett line of skin care is fantastic, especially their Alpha Derma CE anti-aging cream. My 50+ skin is firm, elastic and almost wrinkle free thanks to it. I have used many other brands and nothing came close.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know about rich with antioxidants or anything, but I have found my HG of skincare. Clean and Clear Morning Burst Shine Control line (the green stuff). I use the facial cleanser everymorning, and then alternating nights i switch between the scrub or the cleanser. Then i moisturize with the moisturizer....i use more of it at night.

Ive been using it for two months and my skin has never been clearer. I have recently even been getting complimented on my porelain complexion! Wow, never heard that before....ever!!!


----------



## Missindependent (Oct 6, 2008)

I like Olay. Its inexpensive and gets the job done.

I love the IS Clinical line. My dermatologist recommended, but its too expensive.


----------



## keli13 (Nov 30, 2008)

Renova is my core product. I mix and match all my other skincare products around the Renova. Nothing else has has ever come close to the long term results you'll get from using a Tretinoin product. If your skin can't tolerate a prescription Tretinion product there are many good retinol products available. Most product lines have1 or 2 star products. By using the star products from 2 or 3 skincare lines I have a fabulous regimen that works for me. My faves are, Renova or Retin-A, Skincueticals Phloretin CF, Isomers Synchronizer, Isomers Stem Genesis, and Obagi Blender. I am still on the hunt for my HG moisturizer. I started using a good humidifier at night during the winter. It really helps keep moisture in my skin. As I'm getting older my skin is becoming a bit drier. I used to have combination skin, now my skin is more normal to occasionally a little dry during the winter. Your skin type will be a big factor in what works for your skin as you all know.


----------



## SkinPro4 (Dec 5, 2008)

I love the products from Barielle. They help for dry skin. The keep my feet, body &amp; hands so smooth. They are all I use!! There website is barielle.com


----------



## beautygotogirl (Dec 9, 2008)

Hands down: Clarins. This is a pricey line but the company is an industry leader in skin care technology as it's their #1 focus. Most all the other cosmetic companies follow in Clarins' footsteps. All of their products contain plant-based ingredients and are super concentrated so a little goes a long way. They have a very extensive selection of products for every skin type and skin care concern there is. They are also the most generous with *sampling* - so next time you're at the department store, search for the Clarins counter and request a sample that would be appropriate for your skin type. You might just be invited to attend one of their Skin Care Centers and receive a free facial!

HTH,

CC


----------



## Madison Brown (Dec 19, 2008)

The best antioxidants for skincare are Vitamins A and C. Vitamin A in the form of Retinyl Propianate helps to reduce wrinkles and age spots. Vitamin C in the form of L-Ascorbic acid helps to fight sun damage and also stimulates the production of collagen. Another helpful ingredient is Glycolic acid. It acts as an exfoliant and gently abrases your skin, stimulating the synthesis of collagen. It's also a good moisturizer. My favorite anti-aging cream is *NightSkin*(newvitality.com/shop/night-skin.aspx). In just two weeks you'll notice the difference! Wrinkles and fine lines will be reduced, age spots will be hardly visible and you'll feel your skin rejuvenated! All my friends noticed the difference. They thought I'd taken Botox injections or had plastic surgery!


----------



## Nffc-girl (Dec 30, 2008)

For me is has got to be Dermalogica.

It has so many different products for all kinds of skin. It is expensive but totally worth it!


----------

